# Shew What A Day



## Gizmo (13/3/14)

I was hard at work getting the forum back. From 9.30AM I was at the data farm fixing these issues.

I am sorry guys. I will get the secuirty up to standard as we where compromised:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (13/3/14)

thanks for getting it back up and running @Gizmo 

you have restored value to my day


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

You rock Gizmo!


----------



## annemarievdh (13/3/14)

Thank you @Gizmo, today I realized that I can not survive without the Forum even for one morning... 
I was wondering around like a lost soul the whole time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

feelings mutual , i definitely felt lost too


----------



## BhavZ (13/3/14)

Damn what a day.. The forum really makes up a large part of my day and soul, felt so lost not being able to talk to everyone.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Thanks Gizmo. Running forums is a major operation. I think I speak for the rest of the planet when I say that we are very grateful!


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

Thanks @Gizmo you deserve this over and over - my vaping this morning felt so SOLO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/14)

Thanks @Gizmo

Early this morning - at about 630am I was browsing the forum - but couldn't like or post anything. It just said "internal server error".

Then at about 9am I saw the site was not even available (on my PC)

Then I checked Facebook - thanks for your post there. So I knew something was wrong and you were attending to it. Thanks so much 

Now the forum is back up and running and things are back to normal

You only realise how much you miss something when its not there. So true about many things...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (13/3/14)

Thanks Giz, I was having serious withdrawal symptoms!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks Giz, I was having serious withdrawal symptoms!



This site is more addictive than smoking!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

Thanks Giz, that looks like a prison. Sitting there sure must not be fun. Much appreciated. Al least I got some work done for a change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks Giz, that looks like a prison. Sitting there sure must not be fun. Much appreciated. Al least I got some work done for a change.



has prison security too... 3 big doors to go through, guards that follow your every move and cameras everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (13/3/14)

I was amazed at how upset i got when i couldn't open the forum....scary...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (13/3/14)

thanks


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Where is the server hosted @Gizmo ?


----------

